# للبيع / حفار هيونداي robex 210 lc-7 موديل2007 رقم العرض26677‎



## الشاحنة الأولى (21 أبريل 2012)

حياكم الله

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز

حفار هيونداي ROBEX 210 LC-7

موديل : 2007 

رقم العرض : 26677

بلد العمل : امريكا 

الحاله : جيده جدا 

جاهز للعمل فوراً 

عدد ساعات العمل : 3,636 ساعه 

السعر في ميناء الشحن 

295 ألف ريال سعودي

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

العالميه H4 وكلاء



































​


----------

